

Wireless Lightbulb from Philips - steilpass
http://www.meethue.com/

======
steilpass
They are offering an SDK. Can't wait to hook it onto our CI.

~~~
myndpage
Where do you see they are offering an SDK?

I only saw that there is an iOS app and a web interface.

~~~
steilpass
Well just announced yet: <http://www.meethue.com/en-US/developers>

